# Talas/Taraz



## er targyn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taraz says:
The city was first recorded under the name "Talas" in 568 CE by Menander Protector. Where can one find original greek spelling of this name?


----------



## cougr

I don't know that this answers your question but in Greek it is spelled Ταλάς. In early medieval times it was known as Μουταλάσκη but I'm not exactly sure as to when or why the adoption of the new name occurred.


----------



## er targyn

cougr said:


> I don't know that this answers your question but in Greek it is spelled Ταλάς. In early medieval times it was known as Μουταλάσκη but I'm not exactly sure as to when or why the adoption of the new name occurred.


I've never heard about Μουταλάσκη, where is it from?


----------



## elliest_5

Have a look at this: http://194.219.250.60/asiaminor/Forms/filePage.aspx?lemmaId=9206
I think it's quite helpful...my guess is that "*Mut*alask" has to do with the "muhtar" (head of the village)


----------



## er targyn

elliest_5 said:


> Have a look at this: http://194.219.250.60/asiaminor/Forms/filePage.aspx?lemmaId=9206
> I think it's quite helpful...my guess is that "*Mut*alask" has to do with the "muhtar" (head of the village)


Actually, we are talking about Taraz, a city in Kazakhstan on Talas river.


----------



## elliest_5

er targyn said:


> Actually, we are talking about Taraz, a city in Kazakhstan on Talas river.


Oh, sorry, I was commenting on Cougr's post, which refers to that settlement in Cappadocia. Μουταλάσκη, refers to that place and not the city in Kazakhstan


----------



## an-alfabeto

It seems that the name of the city is an ancient greek word (*τάλας*: ταλαίπωρος, πολύπαθος), pronounced *Tálas*. S_torm tossed_ is the definition of the Magenta Dictionary, but maybe someone with better english can give you a better one. 
Menander Protector is called *Μένανδρος Σωτήρ* (pronounced Ménandros Sotír).
Do you read any greek? I leave you some links: 
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=324309&ct=2&dt=07/04/2010
http://www.ardin.gr/node/1641


----------



## Cynastros

< Τάλας >  talas  =  ο  άθλιος , κακοπαθημένος , από το ρήμα   <  τάλλω > κακοπαθώ.
  {Περί  πρέσβεων Ρωμαίων προς εθνικούς}
   …Και ο μέν Ζήμαρχος συν Σιζαβούλωι  επορεύετο μαχησομένωι Πέρσαις.  Εν ταύτη πορείαι  γενόμενοι, εν χώρωι  τινι καταλυσάντων αυτών επικαλουμένωι  *Τάλας *υπαντιάζει τωι Σιζαβούλωι Περσών πρεσβευτής…

   Δεν είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι η περιοχή ονομάστηκε έτσι από  Έλληνες.


----------



## er targyn

Cynastros said:


> Δεν είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι η περιοχή ονομάστηκε έτσι από  Έλληνες.


Of course, it's local name.


----------

